# It's all your fault



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

OK - you guys keep talking about how much fun you have. Tried to hook up with Bobby for a lesson but he was busy so I drug out the lathe and tried my hand at it. Just tried the different tools and this is what I wound up with. It ain't purty - I don't even know what it is but it was sure fun to do so if I waste a lot of time and money I just want you to know you're all at fault.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks like your hooked now. Sorry about not being available. But Mama comes first.:biggrin: I have to live with her.:headknock


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dunno what the hell it is, Viking...but it looks GOOD to me..LOL..:wink: 

I'm still stuck on the 'sticks'... Ever time I try a bowl or sumthin like that, the sucker either disintegrates on the lathe or goes flying by my head...

Like Clint Eastwood said...."A man's gotta know his limitations."...and I've reached mine...

Welcome to the danged 'Vortex'..:tongue: ...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Not a problem Bobby. Short notice and Mama always should come first. I'll give you a holler next time I get a chance. Got some traveling to do over the next couple of weeks so it may be a while. Got some pen kits and sticks to try out when time allows.

Tort - How do you get them to fly past your head - this one flew into my head - twice. Do you aim them or just duck?

Any suggestions on sharpening? I'm sure the set of tools I got with the lathe are cheapies and it seemed I had to sharpen them every few minutes. I have a pretty coarse stone on my grinder so I used a belt/circular sander. Tried to follow the original angle and shape and move quickly. Are any of the jigs good? Any suggestions on a decent relatively inexpensive set of tools? Already spent a bundle setting up the shop (dropped $500+ yesterday on clamps and dust collector) and I'd like to be sure I enjoy it enough before investing a King's ransom.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

V...I've got the Wolverine sharpening system..and after Bill Berry helped me set it up on my grinder , it's simple and easy to use..and does a great job. You do need a smoother white wheel on the grinder...and the grinder itself must be a two speed or a low speed machine...anything over 12-1800 rpm will eat tools too fast. Far as tools, I'd recommend just buying them one at at time...unless you see a real deal on a name brand set ..I've accumulated prolly 3 dozen tools and use FOUR of them..LOL... Ya need a gouge of some kind for rounding (I use a spindle gouge..3/8th)..and you need a skew (if you can learn how to use it...which I have NOT..simply cannot use that booger) . I use something called a Spindlemaster that Sorby makes, which is essentially a skew without the 'pointy' ends...very difficult ..if not impossible..to hang up in the wood. Also need a parting tool for decorating work and separating the final results from the waste wood in the chuck. You'll prolly also need some scraping tools for bowls, if that's what you're into..but one of the other guys will have to come to the rescue on that 'un...Not in my skills yet. LOL.. All the rest is just 'candy' far as I'm concerned.. As to brand..I think Sorby is one of the top ones (and probably a couple more I dont know the names of)..They do cost a little more..but will last a WHOLE lot longer.. Course, GB is gonna prolly post up here that he makes his own tools..LOL..but he comes under the heading of "Pro"..and we got a long ways to go before we get to his level....

OK..you've got my .02..and that's prolly about what it's worth..LOL

Good Luck...sounds like you've been BADLY BITTEN.....LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you need some tools to play with until you get to where you can sharpen them good. Try the dark handled set from Harbor freight. They are good tools and HSS. I use mine all the time. I got the cheaper set too. I have some of the more expensive tools but I seldom use them. Get the Wolverine sharpening system. It is the easyest(is that a word?) way to keep your tools sharp. I also use a diamond stone to do a quick sharpening job while I am turning. I have a set from HF that cost me $7 and has 3 different stones coarse, med, and fine. Does a good touchup job. You will find that you will keep going back to one tool. I use a skew on all my pens now that I have learned how to use it.



I forgot after you get hit a couple of times you learn how to duck.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Viking...you are hooked now! Get a Sharpie pen and put the date and your initials on the bottom of that first turning. That is a very nice 'first' project. Sure glad you didn't try turning a 2x4 like some one else on this board! lol. Tools are like anything else...you get what you pay for. You can catch a fish with a Snoopy Rod but that Shimano sure makes it easier and will last longer. Good luck!! gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Checked and both of my grinders are 3600 RPM. How is this setup? Looks like everything I need. Any thoughts on quality? http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20355

Bobby, is this the tool set you are talking about?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=35444

If so, that's cheap enough. HF and Woodcraft are just a hop, skip and a jump away (although Woodcraft is now two skips).

Thanks for all the help and advice. Looking forward to getting into it deeper (I think).

I may have to try to talk DeerDude into letting me watch him make some pens. I think he's just around the corner - I see the cloud of sawdust almost every day.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Viking...you are hooked now! Get a Sharpie pen and put the date and your initials on the bottom of that first turning. That is a very nice 'first' project. Sure glad you didn't try turning a 2x4 like some one else on this board! lol. Tools are like anything else...you get what you pay for. You can catch a fish with a Snoopy Rod but that Shimano sure makes it easier and will last longer. Good luck!! gb


That thing started out as something around a 4 X 4 but luckily was short. Tried to beat me to death making it round. I prefer good tools but hate to butcher them until I get the sharpening thing down. Most of my tools are good quality but I don't take a grinding wheel to them.







Once I learn how to do that I'll probably invest in some good ones.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yea thats the set. Its cheap but they are good tools to start out with. You can learn to sharpen them and they do a good job. They will last till you know how to get them good and sharp with out grinding down your expensive tools. I think they cut great too. I may order me another set.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Yea thats the set. Its cheap but they are good tools to start out with. You can learn to sharpen them and they do a good job. They will last till you know how to get them good and sharp with out grinding down your expensive tools. I think they cut great too. I may order me another set.


Thanks Bobby - I'll try a set. If we get a chance to get together before you get around to ordering one remind me and I'll pick up a set for you on my way down.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18270

V..that setup looks pretty good but ya might wanna look at this one. It is a variable speed...i.e. low and high speed grinder..Might have some use for the high speed some time.. You can get just the Wolverine setup w/o the grinder for about 40 bucks...so price would be about the same.. I dunno if the stand comes with the setup you posted..but it's no big deal to clamp it or bolt it to your workbench...below is just the wolverine system..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10481&filter=wolverine

edit..just checked and Woodcraft lists both items but at about 25 percent less than Rockler...at least on the wolverine


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I couldn't find the Delta under Woodcrafter but did find it under Amazon for a couple of bucks less and free shipping. I can't find the Wolverine for $40 - looks like most are around $80 - am I missing something somewhere? I already have two 3600 RPM grinders so I don't know if the VS feature would be worth the extra fifty bucks (assuming the Wolverine at $80). I don't really want a stand. Lathe is mounted on a stand and there is room on the back side to mount the grinder - keep it handy. Stand is enclosed in wood and has some holes in the top to secure things but I'm thinking about adding a rack behind the lathe to hold tools etc. when time permits.



Tortuga said:


> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18270
> 
> V..that setup looks pretty good but ya might wanna look at this one. It is a variable speed...i.e. low and high speed grinder..Might have some use for the high speed some time.. You can get just the Wolverine setup w/o the grinder for about 40 bucks...so price would be about the same.. I dunno if the stand comes with the setup you posted..but it's no big deal to clamp it or bolt it to your workbench...below is just the wolverine system..
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My bad, Viking...was picking up price of small edge system..Most do seem to range 80-90 for complete system


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

No problem - just thought I was missing something. Ran over to Harbor Freight to pick up the tool set Bobby recommended but they were out (imagine that). I'll call the one on 45 in the AM to see if they have them and if not, check Beaumont since I'm headed that way anyhow but if neither has them then I guess I'll order them. Hopefully, the one on 45 will have them so I can hit Woodcraft at the same time and pick up the sharpening stuff.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you have to order them be ready for a wait. HF don't get in any hurry shipping stuff.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pen's*



Viking48 said:


> Checked and both of my grinders are 3600 RPM. How is this setup? Looks like everything I need. Any thoughts on quality? http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20355
> 
> Bobby, is this the tool set you are talking about?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but you can come over and watch me butcher some wood any day,i'll show you what i know which aint much !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> I'm no expert but you can come over and watch me butcher some wood any day,i'll show you what i know which aint much !!!!!!!!!!!!


Aw, come on, Don...modesty don't become ANY of us..:smile: We've all seen what you can do...and you are no longer classified in the 'beginner' phase...

On another 'heads-up'...just got my 'daily' email from WoodTurningz.com and he's got a pretty good price on cigar pens..Think I might give that a whirl. They look pretty good... Email is below.....well, something skrewd up but his price is about 6 bucks...

--------------------

"*Our Titanium Gold Cigar pens are on sale for the first time ever! *

*If you need the extra durability of the Titanium plating then now is the time to load up on these great cigar pens! Regularly priced at $7.50 - get them while they're at this great price! *

*(Limited to stock on hand - no rain checks)"*


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> If you have to order them be ready for a wait. HF don't get in any hurry shipping stuff.


Yeah - they're funny like that. I've gotten a partial in a couple of days then waited weeks on the balance. Tried the I-45 store and they show to have 3 in stock but can't make a physical check until later when some help shows up. The Beaumont store shows 2 but has none. Sometimes I wonder how that bunch survives. They had other sets in 3 different places yesterday and only one made sense based on surrounding items. I really hate to go there unless it's necessary.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I appreciate it. I'll be out of town for a few days but will PM you to see when you'll be smokin' wood. I'm just north of 1960 between Jones and Eldridge so we shouldn't be too far apart.



deerdude2000 said:


> I'm no expert but you can come over and watch me butcher some wood any day,i'll show you what i know which aint much !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Go here and order this DVD. It is pretty good and will give you some good info.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DVD.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tried all three Harbor Freight stores in the Houston area and the one in Beaumont. All showed from 2 - 5 tool sets in stock and not one of them had any. Guess I'll put in an order. I'll be traveling for the next week and a half so hopefully they'll get here while I'm gone. Did drop by Woodcrafters on the way back into town and picked up sharpening stuff so I need to set up and do some grinding. On a different note - you wouldn't believe the rain I hit near Winnie. There were times I couldn't see but two stripes. Once, I couldn't see anything - reminded me of my instrument flying days but a lot scarier. The only thing your auto instruments tell you is how fast you're moving toward the crash scene and how much fuel can feed the fire.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure where you live, but I live in Nederland and would be glad to help you sometime if you like. Not one of those pen pro's here, but have made some at times. Haven't done much turning lately, but hope to do a project again soon. I believe I do have a few pen kits laying around here somewhere. I have a few pen blanks here also, but I kinda got stuck on the burls with inlays for most of my pen making days. Make good gifts but guess I kinda got burnt out on pen making and enjoy other vessel projects mostly. Pretty tied up this weekend with Fishing Friday and a Wedding for my niece in Galvbays neighborhood Saturday, but can be free later if interested. Not one of the pro's here, but will still offer help if wanted sometime.


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

viking I have one word of advice for your sharpening.....practice practice practice practice practice practice practice practice...and when you've practice enough then practice practice practice practice practice some more and soon you'll take your tool and hold it up and pull a hair from your head (hoping it isn't the last one) and slice it with your skew...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Viking --- you may want to send 'coastaloutfitters' a PM and ask if his friend (who had the garage sale a couple weeks ago) still has the turning tools. There was a 'set' of 13 practically new Sorby tools. If they didn't sell during the garaga sale you can probably get a great deal on them. I think he was asking $150 for the set.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Not sure where you live, but I live in Nederland and would be glad to help you sometime if you like. Not one of those pen pro's here, but have made some at times. Haven't done much turning lately, but hope to do a project again soon. I believe I do have a few pen kits laying around here somewhere. I have a few pen blanks here also, but I kinda got stuck on the burls with inlays for most of my pen making days. Make good gifts but guess I kinda got burnt out on pen making and enjoy other vessel projects mostly. Pretty tied up this weekend with Fishing Friday and a Wedding for my niece in Galvbays neighborhood Saturday, but can be free later if interested. Not one of the pro's here, but will still offer help if wanted sometime.


I'm in NW Houston but I was just in your neck of the woods yesterday. Did you get any of that rain? Around Winnie I hit some of the worst rain I've ever seen but was clear by the time I got to PA. I appreciate the offer and may give you a shout next time I'm headed that way to see customers.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Viking --- you may want to send 'coastaloutfitters' a PM and ask if his friend (who had the garage sale a couple weeks ago) still has the turning tools. There was a 'set' of 13 practically new Sorby tools. If they didn't sell during the garaga sale you can probably get a great deal on them. I think he was asking $150 for the set.


Done - thanks for the lead. Probably too late but we'll see.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

The OilMan said:


> viking I have one word of advice for your sharpening.....practice practice practice practice practice practice practice practice...and when you've practice enough then practice practice practice practice practice some more and soon you'll take your tool and hold it up and pull a hair from your head (hoping it isn't the last one) and slice it with your skew...


Practice that much and I might be cutting with the wooden handles.







I have more than one hair left but I couldn't try that too many times.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Go here and order this DVD. It is pretty good and will give you some good info.
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DVD.html


Done - thanks Bobby. Headed for LA shortly so I called the HF in Lake Charles and they have the tools - visually confirmed. Glad someone in that organization keeps their computer inventory straight.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Viking --- you may want to send 'coastaloutfitters' a PM and ask if his friend (who had the garage sale a couple weeks ago) still has the turning tools. There was a 'set' of 13 practically new Sorby tools. If they didn't sell during the garaga sale you can probably get a great deal on them. I think he was asking $150 for the set.


Too late - Coastal answered immediately with the phone number. Called but he said they sold quickly. Thanks for the heads up anyway.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> I'm in NW Houston but I was just in your neck of the woods yesterday. Did you get any of that rain? Around Winnie I hit some of the worst rain I've ever seen but was clear by the time I got to PA. I appreciate the offer and may give you a shout next time I'm headed that way to see customers.


It came a downpour at my work place in Port Neches, but at my house in Nederland, didn't get a drop. Beaumont got some also. There must have been a hole in the clouds about the size of my house and missed me.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

We got a good rain yesterday, but today it is all in the air as humidity.


----------

